# How do i hide hostname from the router?



## NetworkZERO

Hi,
I want to hide or somehow change the hostname (name of the computer) that is broadcastet to the wierless router!  I know I am supposed to be able to change the computer name, but my computer is more like a "school computer", and is part of a domain network. The problem is that it wont allow me to change the computer name! 

What I want is a way to change or hide the hostname when im not at school! 
I dont want my comutername broadcasted to wifi networks that aren't at school. Like my home network, or a cafe/libarary network. 

And I know how to change my MAC adress, just so no one starts talking about that!  

Hope you guys can help!


----------



## voyagerfan99

You can't change the name of the computer for a reason - the IT administrator of your school made it that way. We won't help you change or modify it in any way because you're not supposed to. It's against the forum rules.


----------



## NetworkZERO

I wont change it on the school, because I would most likely not be able to log in on the school network with another name. (i believe) 
I just dont want anyone to know who I am at all time when I access other unsecured wifi networks. I think the hostname is quite easy to track back to me, and I just dont won't it to be "that easy".  Its just a matter of "private life"...  

I have read the school's pc rules, and it is not against them to change the hostname. Thats said, It's obvious that they aren't writing down anything we might do wrong with the pc's.  But I dont do this to make trouble at school, but for my own sake when I'm not at school!


----------



## FuryRosewood

Changing the hostname of the machine will not make it so they cant track your traffic, your machine has a very specific MAC address on its network interface card...so if they wanted to get picky they could grab you that way.


----------

